# Blasc3-Charakterupload nicht möglich



## Totemkrieger (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo Buffed,

Ich versuche nun schon seit einer Woche meine Charaktere in meinem Buffed Profil zu aktualisieren.
Dies klappt weder automatisch über Blasc 3, (es kommt zwar die Meldung"Charakterdaten wurde erfolgreich aktualisiert,aber im Profil tut sich nichts) noch über die manuelle Funktion.
Habe es auch schon mal mit einer Neuinstallation von Blasc probiert,ohne Erfolg.

In diesem Sinne

Totemkrieger


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2012)

Welche Chars werden denn nicht übertragen? 2 sind ja in deinem Profil gelistet.


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. Februar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welche Chars werden denn nicht übertragen? 2 sind ja in deinem Profil gelistet.



Die Chars die nicht aktualisiert werden sind:

Gorlin(Lordaeron)
Bejla(Lordaeron)
Glandolin(Lordaeron)

Allesamt World of Wacraft Charaktere.

In der Datenbank scheinen sie vorhanden,allerdings tauchen sie in meinem Profil nicht auf.
Komischerweise wurde z.b Thorbaldin vor ein paar Tagen aktualisiert,der Rest aber nicht.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2012)

Schicke bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem WoW-Verzeichnis in \WTF\Account\[DEIN_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\ an support [at] buffed.de
Füge der Mail einen Link zu diesem Thread hier bei, damit ich sehen kann, worum es geht. :-) Dann kann ich es mir morgen mal anschauen.

Außerdem: Nutzt du den 32 oder 64-Bit-Client von WoW?


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schicke bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem WoW-Verzeichnis in \WTF\Account\[DEIN_ACCOUNTNAME]\SavedVariables\ an support [at] buffed.de
> Füge der Mail einen Link zu diesem Thread hier bei, damit ich sehen kann, worum es geht. :-) Dann kann ich es mir morgen mal anschauen.
> 
> Außerdem: Nutzt du den 32 oder 64-Bit-Client von WoW?



Ok werd ich tun 

Ich nutze den 32-Bit Client.


----------



## ZAM (17. Februar 2012)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Ok werd ich tun
> 
> Ich nutze den 32-Bit Client.



In der Datei finde ich Daten zu Gorlin, Bejla, Thorbaldin
Ist das Addon BLASCProfiler im Spiel möglicherweise für [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Glandolin[/font] nicht aktiviert?


----------



## Totemkrieger (17. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> In der Datei finde ich Daten zu Gorlin, Bejla, Thorbaldin
> Ist das Addon BLASCProfiler im Spiel möglicherweise für [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Glandolin[/font] nicht aktiviert?



Ich habe noch einmal nach geschaut.
Auch für Glandolin ist der BLASCProfiler aktiviert.

Wie gesagt,er überträgt die Daten an Buffed,aber in meinem Profil taucht nichts auf.
Möchte ich über die Option (WoW Armory) meine Charaktere aktualisieren,ist der Charakter schon in der Datenbank.
Das selbe Spiel über manuellen Upload der LUA Datei.


----------



## Totemkrieger (22. Februar 2012)

Ich gehe dann einfach mal davon aus,das es hier keine Lösung für mein Problem gibt.
Schade 

Grüße

Totemkrieger


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2012)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einmal nach geschaut.
> Auch für Glandolin ist der BLASCProfiler aktiviert.
> 
> Wie gesagt,er überträgt die Daten an Buffed,aber in meinem Profil taucht nichts auf.
> ...



http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/5161128

Der Datenbank-Eintrag sagt zumindest, dass die Aktualisierung und der Eintrag über den Profiler stattfanden. Ich kann hier leider nicht nachvollziehen ob manuell oder über BLASC.

Kam beim manuellen Upload eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, welche.


----------



## Totemkrieger (22. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffe...ar/view/5161128
> 
> Der Datenbank-Eintrag sagt zumindest, dass die Aktualisierung und der Eintrag über den Profiler stattfanden. Ich kann hier leider nicht nachvollziehen ob manuell oder über BLASC.
> 
> Kam beim manuellen Upload eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, welche.



Ich habe beide Varianten ausprobiert.
Erst ganz normal(so wie es sonst geklappt hat) über BLASC und als ich dann nach einer Woche bemerkt habe,dass sich nichts tut,habe ich es manuell probiert.
Die Lua Datei ausgewählt und hoch geladen,Charaktere wurden als aktualisiert angezeigt,aber im Profil tauchen sie nirgends aus.

Fehlermeldungen tauchten bei beiden Varianten nicht auf.

Grüße Totem


----------



## Kameramann (13. April 2012)

schade bei mir tut sich überhaupt nichts und hier scheint ja nicht mehr geholfen zu werden.


----------



## Kameramann (13. April 2012)

Ich weiss nicht aber es scheint mir als währe BLASC völlig tot, hier tut sich überhaupt nichts, da sind Beiträge unbeantwortet die 1 Jahr und älter sind mit Problemen. Gibt es ein offizielles Statement? Weil dann spare ich mir die Zeit die Fehler von dem Ding aus zu merzen nur um die Daten nach Buffed hoch zu laden und gehe zurück zu einem anderen Anbieter.


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. April 2012)

Wenn man mal mehr als nur "bei mir geht es nicht" Posten würde, könnte man evtl. auch helfen.

Wie in anderen Threads ja auch schon häufig genug erwähnt wurde, ist das Logfile sehr nützlich zu Problemanalyse.

Aber nein, man fängt ja erstmal an nur rumzumeckern.

Achja, Charname & Co. wären u.a. Hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (23. April 2012)

Hallo, wollte nicht extra einen Thread erstellen also füg ich mich mal hier an.

Hab das selbe Problem, BLASC3 installiert, alles eingestellt, mein Account wird erkannt. Auch im AddOn Ordner ist der Profiler installiert und die .lua Datei vorhanden, allerdings (und jetzt kommts) anscheinend wird die Datei nicht bearbeitet.

In World of Warcraft ist das AddOn aktiviert aber es entsteht keine Änderung an der Datei und ich hab keine Charakterdaten gefunden.


Neuinstallation von BLASC3 hat nicht geholfen, allerdings muss ich sagen das ich nicht alle Dateien die BLASC installiert beim löschen auch mitgenommen wurden, da nach der Installation sofort alle Accountdaten wieder Verfügbar waren.

Ich hoffe das reicht für das erste Kopfzerbrechen schon mal und würde mich über Hilfe freuen =)

LG Snake


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. April 2012)

Auch für dich:

Charnamen & Logfile wären gut.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (23. April 2012)

Server Baelgun Charakter Name: Delainè

Wo find ich den die benötigte Logfile? Hab mir schon einen Wolf gesucht aber nicht gefunden wo die abgespeichert ist ^^


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2012)

snaketheripper09 schrieb:


> Server Baelgun Charakter Name: Delainè
> 
> Wo find ich den die benötigte Logfile? Hab mir schon einen Wolf gesucht aber nicht gefunden wo die abgespeichert ist ^^



Die Datei heißt BLASCProfiler.lua und befindet sich in \WTF\Account\Dein_WoW_Accountname\SavedVariables\

Aber ist es der Charakter?
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/5167645


----------



## snaketheripper09 (24. April 2012)

Ja das ist mein Charakter, hab auch schon gesehn das er in der Datenbank ist. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer wird er allerdings nicht unter mybuffed - Charaktere angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2012)

snaketheripper09 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mein Charakter, hab auch schon gesehn das er in der Datenbank ist. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer wird er allerdings nicht unter mybuffed - Charaktere angezeigt.



Das ist immer sehr schwierig zu ermitteln, da unser System die hochgeladenen Daten nach dem Verarbeiten immer gleich entfernt.
Fehlermeldungen erhälst du von BLASC keine, oder?


----------



## snaketheripper09 (24. April 2012)

Nein keine einzige.

Ich hab gestern sämtliche Dateien aus den WoW Ordnern - Errors, addons, Logs, Updates und WTF gelöscht.

BLASC deinstalliert, alle Dateien nochmal manuell rausgesucht über die Win 7 Suchfunktion und auch noch die Registry Einträge manuell rausgelöscht.

Jetzt ist in der .lua Datei auch mein Charaktername zu finden. Hab jetzt mal auf das BLASC Symbol mit rechtsklick "WoW Daten hochladen" ausgewählt. Bis jetzt ist das Symbol aber nur Grün und eine kleine Leuchtpunkt Animation bewegt sich um das Symbol (für mich ein Zeichen des Ladens).

Meldung kam aber bisher keine das die Daten erfolgreich oder nicht erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden.

Ich bin lästig ich weiß, sry ^-^


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2012)

Unter C:\Users\USERNAME\AppData\Local\Blasc3\ müsste ein Logfile sein.

Wenn das 0 Byte ist, wurde auch kein Fehler geloggt.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2012)

snaketheripper09 schrieb:


> Ich bin lästig ich weiß, sry ^-^



Wichtig für die Fehleranalyse != lästig ^^
Ich hab leider nur keine Möglichkeit einzelne User-Daten beim Upload abzufangen. Es gibt ein Fehlerlog  bei uns für Charakter-Updates. Darin ist aber zu deinem nichts zu finden ... mmmh.


----------



## snaketheripper09 (24. April 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt nachgesehen und in meinem Fehlerlog hat er den upload wegen Zeit überschreitung abgebrochen:

2012-04-23 21:47:39,457 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-04-23 22:57:39,411 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
   bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
   bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)


Und momentan versucht er immer noch die Daten hochzuladen. 

Egal ich hab die .lua jetzt manuell hochgeladen und den Charakter mit meinen mybuffed Profil verbunden. Irgendwann wirds schon auch automatisch funktionieren =)

Trotzdem Danke ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. April 2012)

Wenn da ein Timeout kommt, kann es an der Firewall liegen, dass die Blockiert. Kannst du die Program.Blasc3.exe explizit erlauben?


----------



## Kameramann (26. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn man mal mehr als nur "bei mir geht es nicht" Posten würde, könnte man evtl. auch helfen.
> 
> Wie in anderen Threads ja auch schon häufig genug erwähnt wurde, ist das Logfile sehr nützlich zu Problemanalyse.
> 
> ...



Gut dann fangen wir doch mal ganz ganz langsam an.

1. Chars werden nicht übertragen die 2 die ich habe bleiben und mehr werden es nicht (Gilruth) fehlt z.b. obwohl ohne fehlermeldung immer hochgeladen wird. Manuell sagt er mir er existiert schon aber das wurde ja nicht nur hier bestätigt.
2. Der Download von Blasc3 geht nicht. Seite funktioniert nicht, aber ist schon ok kann ja mal passieren das es 2 Monate nicht funktioniert und es keiner merkt.
3. im Log steht keine direkte Fehlermeldung, warum gerade jetzt diese hier entscheidend sein soll und sich massiv von den anderen unterscheidet, nunja hier ist sie macht was ihr wollt damit.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. April 2012)

Zu 2.: Der BLASC3 Download funktioniert problemlos. Hab es gerade mit IE9, IE8 und FF getestet.
Zu 3.: Der Addon-Manager erzeugt bei dir sehr viele Fehler. Lädst du Addons nur via dem BLASC-Client runter? Bartender kann er z.B. nicht updaten, da die AceAddon-3.0.lua in Verwendung ist. Lief während des Addon-Updates WoW?

Nur mal allgemein: Logfiles, welche Fehler protokollieren sind immer gut, wenn sie geliefert werden.


----------



## Kameramann (26. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zu 2.: Der BLASC3 Download funktioniert problemlos. Hab es gerade mit IE9, IE8 und FF getestet.



Das ist ein Wunder, besonders da es gestern und die ganze Woche über definitiv NICHT funktionierte sondern nur über den Umweg bei Blasc2. Aber Wunder geschehen.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Zu 3.: Der Addon-Manager erzeugt bei dir sehr viele Fehler. Lädst du Addons nur via dem BLASC-Client runter? Bartender kann er z.B. nicht updaten, da die AceAddon-3.0.lua in Verwendung ist. Lief während des Addon-Updates WoW?



Ja er erzeugt ganz viele Fehler und nein ich lade Addons NICHT mit dem BLASC Client runter, dafür nutze ich lieber den Curse weil es viel einfacher für mich ist und meine Favoriten dort existieren.
WoW läuft ganz normal und er sagt auch alles ist in Ordnung Daten werden übertragen aber er taucht nicht wie ich schon mehrfach sagte im Profil auf, OBWOHL wie auch Personen vor mir schon betonten, der Char nicht manuell hinzugefügt werden kann weil er eben schon existiert.
Weiterhin werden keinerlei Informationen gepostet da ich sowohl gespielt habe, quests gelöst habe, Erfolge gefeiert habe etc. Nichts von alle dem wird übertragen oder funktioniert.
Scriptfehler durch Addons existieren während des Spielens ebenfalls keine.


----------



## Kameramann (27. April 2012)

Welche weiteren Informationen braucht ihr noch?


----------



## Kameramann (2. Mai 2012)

Danke dafür das Ihr mich seit mehreren Tagen ignoriert. Habe soeben mein premium ebenfalls wieder gekündigt und werde hier auch nicht mehr schreiben. Kundenservice scheint hier eh nicht zu sein. 
Auf wiedersehen buffed


----------



## Blutraal (17. September 2012)

Hi,

BLASC und der Profiler (5.0.1) sind aktuell, WoW wird gefunden, aber auch nach einem manuellen Update sehe ich keine Updates in der Charübersicht und im Autoblog. Wenn ich allerdings auf meinen Priest direkt klicke, dann wird er mir mit Lvl 82 statt 80 in der Übersicht angezeigt.

Pls help


----------



## Firefoot (30. Oktober 2012)

Sodala - auf ein neues Problem.....
Am 25.10 um 23:25 wurde letztmals mein Autoblog und auch die Chars aktualisiert - seitdem nix mehr. Ich hab schon versucht manuell zu laden - da bekomm ich die meldung das meine lua-datei ungültig sei. Daraufhin hab ich die gelöscht - die neue ist leer und nur 1 kb groß - egal wielang ich spiele ......

mir fiel auch auf das ich vereinzelt fehlermeldungen in wow habe die blasc betreffen - hat blizz da mit einem hotfix was geändert sodaß ihr nachbessern dürft??

Danke

Michael


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2012)

Firefoot schrieb:


> Sodala - auf ein neues Problem.....
> Am 25.10 um 23:25 wurde letztmals mein Autoblog und auch die Chars aktualisiert - seitdem nix mehr. Ich hab schon versucht manuell zu laden - da bekomm ich die meldung das meine lua-datei ungültig sei. Daraufhin hab ich die gelöscht - die neue ist leer und nur 1 kb groß - egal wielang ich spiele ......
> 
> mir fiel auch auf das ich vereinzelt fehlermeldungen in wow habe die blasc betreffen - hat blizz da mit einem hotfix was geändert sodaß ihr nachbessern dürft??



Es gibt zumindest momentan vom Profiler ein Erkennungsproblem was die Lootlisten angeht - aber wir sind dran.


----------



## Firefoot (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke sehr!


----------



## Firefoot (30. Oktober 2012)

Date: 2012-10-30 20:44:01
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "BLASCFrame:OnLoad"] line 1:
 attempt to index global 'BLASC' (a nil value)
Debug:
 [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
 	[string "*:OnLoad"]:1
Locals:
self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'BLASC' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
 Swatter, v4.0.5 (<%codename%>)
 WowheadLooter, v50006
 Ace3, v
 AckisRecipeList, v2.4.2-14-gc823ced
 ACP, v3.4 
 AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
 Altoholic, v5.0.002
 ArcHUD3, v2.0
 Archy, v1.8.37b
 Astrolabe, v1.0
 Atlas, v1.22.1
 AtlasArena, v1.3.6
 AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.22.1
 AtlasBurningCrusade, v1.22.0
 AtlasCataclysm, v1.22.0
 AtlasClassicWoW, v1.22.1
 AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.22.0
 AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.22.1
 AtlasScenarios, v1.22.1
 AtlasTransportation, v1.22.2
 AtlasWorldEvents, v2.8
 AtlasWrathoftheLichKing, v1.22.0
 AtlasLootLoader, vv7.03.01
 AucAdvanced, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucFilterBasic, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucFilterOutlier, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucMatchUndercut, v5.14.5335.5225(5.14/embedded)
 AucStatHistogram, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucStatiLevel, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucStatPurchased, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucStatSales, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucStatSimple, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucStatStdDev, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucStatWOWEcon, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.14.5335.5133(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilAppraiser, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilAskPrice, v5.14.5335.5160(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilCompactUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.14.5335.5238(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilFixAH, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.14.5335.5237(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilScanButton, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilScanFinish, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilScanProgress, v5.14.5335.4979(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilScanStart, v5.14.5335.5153(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilSearchUI, v5.14.5335.5335(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.14.5335.5208(5.14/embedded)
 AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.14.5335.4828(5.14/embedded)
 AutoBar, vv5.0.4.09
 Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
 BLASCProfiler, v5.0.1
 Carbonite, v5.05.05
 Configator, v5.1.DEV.330(/embedded)
 DataStore, v5.0.001
 DataStoreCharacters, v5.0.001
 DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.312(/embedded)
 LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.324(/embedded)
 Stubby, v5.14.5335 (KowariOnCrutches)
 TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.315(/embedded)
 BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.0.5.50001 <eu>
 (ck=91a)


----------



## Firefoot (30. Oktober 2012)

Aus der log.txt:

2012-10-26 08:15:20,917 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
2012-10-26 10:20:21,547 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-26 10:54:04,086 [3] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-26 21:05:21,350 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-27 09:23:52,599 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
2012-10-27 16:50:44,120 [4] ERROR Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Error appending BLASCUpload=1. Reason: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MCHLHCHGGR\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
System.IO.IOException: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MCHLHCHGGR\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
 bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
 bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
 bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
 bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options)
 bei System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding, Int32 bufferSize)
 bei System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding)
 bei System.IO.File.AppendAllText(String path, String contents, Encoding encoding)
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin.streamUploader_BlascProfilerUploadStreamCompleted(Object sender, UploadDataCompletedEventArgs e)
2012-10-27 22:48:54,091 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-28 08:59:29,348 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden.
2012-10-28 18:29:30,666 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-28 20:24:30,501 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
System.Net.WebException: Timeout für Vorgang überschritten
 bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
 bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
2012-10-28 22:37:44,592 [15] ERROR Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Error appending BLASCUpload=1. Reason: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MCHLHCHGGR\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
System.IO.IOException: Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\MCHLHCHGGR\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua" zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird.
 bei System.IO.__Error.WinIOError(Int32 errorCode, String maybeFullPath)
 bei System.IO.FileStream.Init(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, Int32 rights, Boolean useRights, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, SECURITY_ATTRIBUTES secAttrs, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
 bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options, String msgPath, Boolean bFromProxy)
 bei System.IO.FileStream..ctor(String path, FileMode mode, FileAccess access, FileShare share, Int32 bufferSize, FileOptions options)
 bei System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding, Int32 bufferSize)
 bei System.IO.StreamWriter..ctor(String path, Boolean append, Encoding encoding)
 bei System.IO.File.AppendAllText(String path, String contents, Encoding encoding)
 bei Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin.streamUploader_BlascProfilerUploadStreamCompleted(Object sender, UploadDataCompletedEventArgs e)
2012-10-29 17:29:58,586 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: Die Datei "C:\Games\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua.temp" konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2012)

Schick mal bitte an support [at] buffed.de die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus den beiden folgenden Verzeichnissen:

\WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVariables\
\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\


Möglichst beide in der Mail umbenannt oder irgendwie markiert, damit ich weiß, welche der beiden aus welchen Verzeichnis stammt.

Bitte in die Mail auch einen Link auf den Thread hier, damit ich weiß, worum es geht.


----------



## Firefoot (31. Oktober 2012)

Werd ich machen sobald ich an diesem Rechner sitze. Hab aber grad was interessantes festgestellt - bin jetzt auf einem anderen Rechner auf dem ich seit 24.10. keine Addons mehr aktualisiert habe durch die Chars gehüpft. Siehe da - der manuelle Upload hier hat funktioniert - die datei hier is net leer ......

Mal schauen welche Addons seit 24. upgedatet wurden ....

Michael


----------



## Firefoot (7. November 2012)

SO - hab den Grund meines Problems herausgefunden - Blasc versucht bei jedem Programmstart sich auf Version 5.0.3?? zu aktualisieren und löscht dabei die BlascProfiler.lua und legt hierfür eine Blascprofiler.updbak an. Auch für die BlascProfiler.toc legt er eine Blascprofiler.toc.temp an.

Wenn es eine V 5.0.3 gibt - wo kann ich die herunterladen - ich find auf eurer Seite nur die 5.0.2 ......

Auch ist es lästig nach jedem Blasc-Start das Verzeichnis reparieren zu müssen.


Viel Erfolg!

Michael


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2012)

Firefoot schrieb:


> SO - hab den Grund meines Problems herausgefunden - Blasc versucht bei jedem Programmstart sich auf Version 5.0.3?? zu aktualisieren und löscht dabei die BlascProfiler.lua und legt hierfür eine Blascprofiler.updbak an. Auch für die BlascProfiler.toc legt er eine Blascprofiler.toc.temp an.



Das ist ein merkwürdiges Phenomen  - welches Betriebssystem nutzt du, in welchen Verzeichnis befindet sich BLASC3? .. ist C:\Games\ bei dir irgendwie eingeschränkt, was die Zugriffsrechte angeht?



> Wenn es eine V 5.0.3 gibt - wo kann ich die herunterladen - ich find auf eurer Seite nur die 5.0.2 ......



Grad bei den normalen Downloads aktualisiert - danke für den Hinweis. Die Version wurde vorgestern erneuert.


----------



## Firefoot (7. November 2012)

Windows Pro 7 64-bit 
Blasc ist im normalen Programm-Pfad von Windows
C:\Games is extra ohne Einschränkungen angelegt

Und danke für die Aktualisierung des Downloads


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. November 2012)

BLASC sollte eigentlich nicht im Programme-Pfad sein, da es sich eigentlich automatisch nach: C:\Users\%USERNAME%\AppData\Local\Blasc3\ installiert


----------



## Boboem (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit dem Upoad der Charakteren.
Ich habe drei Chars:
Boboem
Sänger
Geiger alle auf Gilneas
Mit dem Blasc 3 Programm trotz "Daten erfolgreich übertragen" tut sich nichts.
Manuellupload auf der Buffedseite geht sehr schnell bei den
Boboem und Geiger, trotz erfolgreiche Meldung werden nicht aktualisiert.
Bei Sänger funktioniert die Aktualisierung gar nicht.
Mit der lua Datei habe ich es auch probiert aber da heisst es:
 Die hochgeladene Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" is ungültig!  Ich habe die Datei gelöscht und es danach nochmal versucht- das selbe!
Mir fällt nichts mehr ein und in dem Forum finde ich nichts aktuelles darüber.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da Buffed echt hilfreich ist.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


P.S. Frohe Weihnachten!!!


----------



## Boboem (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Text steht als .lua Fehler wenn ich anfange zu spielen:
Message: [string "BLASCFrame:OnLoad"]:1: attempt to index global 'BLASC' (a nil value)
Time: 12/31/12 01:23:39
Count: 1
Stack: [string "*:OnLoad"]:1: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>

Locals: self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'BLASC' (a nil value)"

Es wäre nett wenn jemand mir helfen könnte!


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Boboem schrieb:


> Dieser Text steht als .lua Fehler wenn ich anfange zu spielen:
> Message: [string "BLASCFramenload"]:1: attempt to index global 'BLASC' (a nil value)
> Time: 12/31/12 01:23:39
> Count: 1
> ...




Kannst du bitte die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem Verzeichnis \Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\ an support@buffed.de schicken und einen Link zu diesem Thread hier hinzufügen? Ich möchte schauen ob die Datei korrekt ist.


Gruß


----------



## Ballonede (16. Januar 2013)

Seit nun fast 3 Monaten funktioniert nun Blasc3 nicht mehr - egal was man tut oder probiert!
Scheinbar ist Blasc3 am Ende, zum Glück gibt es ähnliche / bessere Portale wie dieses.

Werde hier nun alles löschen bzw. kündigen inkl. Abo!

ciao


----------



## Sylverdance (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also das mit BLASC 3... Ich weiß nicht... Entwede bin ich echt zu dämlich, oder doch komplett übermüdet... Obwohl... Wäre beides nicht grad die Welt... Egal... Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin... Ich hab schon meine Chars manuell "upgeloaded" - nebenbei bemerkt ein bescheuertes Wort :/ - aber ich kann sie weder unter "mybuffed" noch in der Datenbank finden, obwohl mir mitgeteilt wird, dass die Charaktere berits in der Datenbank vorhanden seien. Auch das mit "(D/Spiele/World of Warcraft/WTF/Account/Dein_WoW_Accountname/SavedVariables/" hab ich gemacht... Ich steh grad echt aufm Schlauch  ...

Würde mich über ein paar Infos - äh - vergesst es...  

Naja, ich glaub das Thema is eh ausgepowered, nachdem ja bereits soviel geschrieben, gefragt und erklärt wurde...

Bevor die Frage "Welche(n) Charakter(e)" kommt - muss ich die wirklich ALLE aufzählen?  ... Ich mein, das könnt ne weile dauern...

Also nur für den Fall, dass niemand mehr Lust hat, sich wegen dieses Themas die Finger wund zu tippen: man kann mich auch anskypen... bin nahezu immer erreichbar   ... Ja, auch ich hämmer nicht gern auf der tastatur rum   ...

Also, wie bereits erwähnt... Würde mich über - öhm... sagen wir einfach eine kurze Mitteilung freuen...

Bis dahin...

Lieben Gruß
Sylverdance (genannt Sylver)


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)

Sylverdance schrieb:


> Bevor die Frage "Welche(n) Charakter(e)" kommt - muss ich die wirklich ALLE aufzählen?  ... Ich mein, das könnt ne weile dauern...




Ich brauche nur 1-2 Beispiele, nicht alle.


----------



## Zunamia (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

bei mir tritt das gleiche Problem auf, das die Datei plötzlich ungültig ist, wobei sie heute früh noch ging.

Ich hoffe, man kann mir helfen.

So wie ich gerade mitbekommen habe, werden die Daten nicht richtig vom BlasckProfiler Addon erfasst. Bei mir stehen nur 2 Zeilen drin, das kann irgendwie nicht stimmen.

Ich nutze die aktuelle Version vom BlascProfiler, welche beim manuellen Upload angeboten wird mit dem Damtum 28.11.2012.

Mfg
Zunamia


----------



## Zunamia (4. Februar 2013)

Habe es irgendwie hinbekommen, das die Daten wieder gespeichert werden.


Blasc3 deinstalliert
BlascProfiler-addon gelöscht
In Word of Warcraft mit einem Charakter eingelogt
WoW.exe, WOrd of Warcraft Launcher.exe und WoW64.exe Administratorrechte gegeben
Blasc3 wieder installiert
BlascProfiler in das Addonverzeichnis installiert
World of Wacraft gestartet und mit einem Charakter eingelogt
World of Warcraft komplett geschlossen
Danach die BlascProfiler.lua in dem Verzeichnis SaveVariables angeschaut und es standen wieder Daten von den Charakteren auf einmal drin.




Vielleicht hilft es auch anderen beim lösen des Problems


----------

